# Excellent trustworthy GP needs a home



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I really hate to rehome her she is an excellent dog but recently her and my other dog have begun to wonder together and one of my neighbors are not taking it too well. 
Molly is not one to be left in the fence with stock 24-7 she has been partly raised as a pet and is more attached to humans yet is protective of baby goats, cleans them ect. 
Mollies ideal home would be a very large farm with a creek where she is welcome on the porch and can act as a general farm guardian. Shes not even really food aggressive around the livestock but is with a couple of my dogs. 
She is very depressed living with the goats in their small pasture otherwise I would not allow such a great dog to go. She is all farm animal safe and excellent with children.
If the perfect home can be found I may let them go as a team but together they will roam a larger territory than them being single. He is excellent with all livestock and children as well but has to be fed separately from other dogs, he growls at the goats but never has attacked nor do i have a reason to believe he ever would. 
Both are neutered and fully vetted


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Still needs a good home


----------

